# Is there any in fl or on discord



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 3, 2022)

I am looking a cubing group to be in


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 4, 2022)

Join the Speedcubing Discord Server!


Check out the Speedcubing community on Discord - hang out with 44 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------

